# Lookinv for a backup phone-Mez or options?



## challenger (Nov 7, 2012)

I have a Mez on USCC running AOKP Milestone 1. I really like this phone & ROM. I would like to purchase another phone but I don't know if I should buy another Mez . I am looking for suggestions on a Samsung phone that is perhaps a newer model with very similar features or should I just stick with another Mez. If I should decide to get another Mez is there models that will absolutely flash to USCC? I know the Fascinate Mesmerize & Showcase are the focus in this forum but I don't know if all three are identical once they are rooted.
I like the newer Galaxy 2 & 3 but they are physically larger and don't fit in my pockets.
Thanks a lot.
Howard


----------

